
Navier-Stokes Equation Solution – Solution to a Millennium Problem? - bsdz
https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.11569
======
bsdz
I'm always curious if one day one of these "solutions" is actually correct.
I'm definitely rooting for the author, although probably have to wait until
Terence Tao chimes in.

